# Victoria water/pH



## mattevah (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi there,

I live in the Saanich part of Victoria and I'm wondering if anyone knows the general pH of the water here? Or does it vary too much to know without testing?

Thank-you!
Matt


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

It'll be different straight out of the tap then after it has sit in a bucket for day. Victoria gets most of its drinking water from the Sooke Reservoir. I used to live in Victoria and it's pretty soft water. Easy to test with a PH Tester. 

From the CRD website, 

"Greater Victoria’s drinking water meets all Federal and Provincial health regulations. The water is very soft, has a neutral pH, moderate colour, low turbidity (cloudiness) and low solids. Greater Victoria’s drinking water contains low chlorine residual, a tiny amount of natural fluoride, low levels of minerals, low levels of disinfection by-products, virtually no heavy metals and no detectable levels of pesticides or other synthetic organic chemicals. In other words, Greater Victoria’s drinking water is safe to drink straight from the tap."


----------

